# Cant Get It Assembled!!!



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

it is reverse threaded


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Turn it the other way. Its left handed threads. There should be a lock/unlock symbol with arrows on the top of the knob.

When all else fails RTFM as they say in the Army.


----------



## doctimw (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, discovered that the knob is reverse threaded and immediately wanted to update my review so that others would be able to assemble theirs. Thank you for validating my discovery! I was in a time crunch and somehow completely overlooked that line in red in the manual. Thank you again and now I can get to finishing up my mother days present of a custom designed distressed wooden shelf to mount her new soundbar and appleTV.


----------



## Samgar (Oct 19, 2018)

I had the same problem when I bought mine years ago. I felt like a complete moron when I noticed the thread was the other way. Felt especially dumb when I looked at the top of the knob and there was a picture that showed, in all its graphic glory, which way I should turn it. If that is the problem, don't feel bad. We all have these kind of moments.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Why is this posted as a review?


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

> Why is this posted as a review?
> 
> - Rich


So OP could rate the sander 1 star for his own inability to read the manual.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Come down to Australia… everythings backward here.

Honest mistake and I sympathise, as I hate reading (too)... but one must RTFM before hitting that red panic button.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Too often people come on LJ just to rant about something in a review. Unfortunately, the rant back fired. I doubt we will see this person again.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

He has over 700 posts. We all make mistakes.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

he only has 2 posts and NO PROJECTS i agree RTFM :<))))))))


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

Give the guy a break! Not everyone is a rocket surgeon.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Sturgeon.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Joined in 2011 and been busy ever since.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

damn late to the party,and it sounds like it was a good one too-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> damn late to the party,and it sounds like it was a good one too-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Last man *shouts pottzy*... You Yanks know what a *shout* is… It's not a loud *NO*, denying your hand into your *lobster-pot wallet* (the one that moneys goes in but never comes out of)!


----------

